# Full timing with pets



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Who has ideas on camping with 2 cats and a golden retriever. We are thinking of fulltiming for a while and what to do with our friends. Not many folks would want to take care of 2 cats for a year or so while we were gone.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

our two dogs would have to load up and go too. 

a dog is the reason we got started camping, didn't want to leave her at home or boarded. i can't speak for the cats though....


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Why not? You'd have to plan according to their specific needs and behaviors, but honestly it sounds like it would be easier and far less expensive than taking kids. LOL! Lucky


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Our cat & Golden Retrievr come with us every trip and they just love it


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the notes. Our cats don't travel well but then they only go to the vet and that is in their cat carrier. Maybe they would do better if not so confined and of course they would have more time to get used to travel. It will be interesting. Litter box placement is a question with not much extra room. Our golden loves to travel


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooops, camping with pets?
it is a bit hard for me to imagine...


----------

